# Flagyl taste



## Hannah06

Since Flagyl is a vile tasting large, honking pill I had to find a way to take it so it would not touch any of my mucosa, tongue or anything in my mouth.  It made me very gagging ill.  I melted a Hershey bar, let it cool, poured it into a plate and rolled each pill in it, not leaving them in the chocolate to melt.  I set them on another plate, put them into the freezer then back into their pill bottle and keep them in the refrigerator.  Now they are a snap to take.  They go down easy.  Just remember not to bite them by mistake.  Gail


----------



## mikeyarmo

Thanks for sharing Hannah06!

I believe I was on this at some point, but it is getting hard to remember exactly what I was on as there were at least a half dozen different medications tried on me .  Does the pill leave a metallic taste in your mouth? I used to just fight through the taste but good idea being innovative with how you take your medication .


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I believe I took it with pineapple juice which masked the taste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannah06

Flagyl does leave a metallic taste some say.  I tried to take it with all kinds of juices and drinks but it still managed to touch some area of my mouth and stayed with me for a good hour.  I am an RN and I went back to my doctors I work with and told them about my chocolate discovery.  I told them to remember when they prescribe it how very vile it is.  They were glad to know the information.


----------



## PsychoJane

lol, thats a nice way to deal with them... I can't think of anything worse than flagyl (and I'm still stuck with it at the moment.). Metallic taste... I don't know if it's metallic but it is definitively acidic and horrible. I would usually just hide the pills in a spoonful of yogourt or baby purée and  swallow it down that way to avoid the taste. I know there is a brand of 500mg that are pre-coated. They were a charm but the public insurance won't cover them, that's a shame!


----------



## DustyKat

This is really weird cause Matt was on Flagyl for 6 months and never complained of the taste or any side effects. Plus he would take them dry, just throw them in his mouth and swallow. :eek2: 

There certainly was a difference between the generic and the brand though and we stuck with the brand. 

Dusty.


----------



## PsychoJane

Dusty, do you remember if his were kinda grey and green gel cap kinda? The brand was like that but the generic is just plain horrible as far as taste go. Here, the generic is white and powdery. Really, really yucky.


----------



## DustyKat

No they weren't like that here. 

The generic was a tablet that was a wee bit bigger than the brand, paler and had a powdery finish. Whereas the brand was pale yellow and had a smooth hard surface. It was like this with both the 400mg and the 200mg tablets that he took. 

I asked for the brand from the outset but one time when I had them filled they made a mistake and gave me the generic. I wasn't happy at the time but they said they didn't have any of the brand name. As it was I still had some brand name at home so I took the generic home and he started taking them but then asked if he could have he others again. I took the generic back to the pharmacy and basically told them they were shit and I either wanted my money back or they fill the script again with the brand like I asked in the first place. They were none too happy as I was getting 84 tablets at a time but as I pointed out it was their fault in the first place so don't whinge to me. They refilled the script.  

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Caeryn23

I crushed the Flagyl and put it applesauce. I also ate Fritos with it. This was the only way I could take it. However, I still had the bad taste in my mouth, nausea, and GI upset with it.


----------



## lotte26

I always just wipe the pill off on a tissue so there's no residue, throw it to the back of the throat and swallow with water quickly, much less hassle than coating with chocolate!


----------



## Slim Johnson

Interesting thread. For me, it was the way the Flagyl made certain foods taste. For example, I could not have a soy latte until the day after I stopped the med. The steamed milk tasted like burnt plastic.. Every now and then, everything would smell something like a rancid rose. 

IMO, prednisone tastes much worse. _That_ would be what I cover in chocolate!


----------



## nogutsnoglory

It definitely affected the way food tasted right after I took it.


----------



## tea11497

Just started taking flagyl a couple weeks ago and it's a hassle to take everyday but I can swallow it with some water. It leaves an awful after taste though.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

I've been on flagyl for about two weeks now, so far I have found that drinking it with a homemade smoothie helps with the taste. Nothing else much that I've tried so far has been able to mask it. 

But mostly I just take a huge gulp of water and try to swallow it quickly before it hits my tongue for too long. 

Mints in between dosages help a little too.


----------



## sue1812

I usually get the fruit roll ups and use a tweezer to touch the pill and to  set it inside the roll up and once it covered no problem . other then that they are terrible to take


----------



## MissBG

That is genius!  I hate that stuff worse than prednisone.  When my dr perscribes it he also gives cypro and a phenagryn (spelled wrong I know) script to because it makes me so sick.  Last time I took this combo I lost 7lbs in the 10 day course of meds.


----------



## Chrispm

I just got put on this again and honestly do NOT remember it tasting this bad 7-9 years ago!! I tried wrapping it in bread, which worked alright, just a bit dry, but I'm used to taking enough pills by now that I could deal with that.

However, the fruit roll up idea was amazing!! I will never take this pill any other way again! It's perfect and goes down almost as well as a coated tablet and NO HORRIBLE TASTE! I hate reviving old threads, but thought some people might appreciate this reminder. I know I do!


----------



## zilla7777

Thanks Chris!

I'm kinda keen to try roll ups for if I need to deal with prednisolone again.

I don't get what the fuss is about flagyl though. I have the ones made by 'Sanofi Aventis' and they are far more palatable than prednisolone. That stuff is like slowly dissolving panadol on your tongue, then proceeding to rub bi-carb soda all over it.


----------



## Chrispm

It must just be different for everybody. I've never had an issue with the taste of prednisone (idk if prednisolone has a different taste). There might be a bit of a taste with it, but the tiny hint of anything I get is washed away when I take my drink.

Flagyl though? Drinking even a few times after that touches my tongue does nothing, lol. Honestly, the only thing I could do is wait a few minutes for the taste to eventually disappear from my mouth.


----------



## zilla7777

You are right, I guess it does just affect everyone differently. 

Personally I find solace in that from all of our issues, we found the time to discuss the flavour of medications :lol:


----------

